# Firearms Industry, NRA File Suits Against ATF to Stop Multiple Sales Reporting of Rif



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF) and National Rifle Association (NRA) have both filed lawsuits challenging the legal authority of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) under the Gun Control Act to compel 8,500 federally licensed firearms retailers in Arizona, California, New Mexico and Texas to report the sale of two or more rifles.
Specifically, the regulation calls for reporting multiple sales of any semi-automatic rifle larger than .22 caliber and capable of accepting a detachable magazine that are purchased following an FBI background check by the same individual within five consecutive business days.
NSSF's lawsuit, filed in the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia, seeks an injunction to block ATF from implementing the reporting requirement. ATF has sent "demand letters" to firearms retailers in the four states to inform retailers they must begin reporting such sales by August 14.
NSSF Senior Vice President and General Counsel Lawrence G. Keane pointed out that if ATF can require this record-keeping and reporting requirement of law-abiding retailers in these four states simply by sending a letter demanding the information, then there is no record or report ATF cannot require of any licensee, anywhere in the country, for as long as ATF wants. "This is the proverbial 'slippery slope,' and our industry is extremely concerned about it," said Keane.
Despite its lawsuit, NSSF is encouraging all retailers, not just those along the Southwest border, to continue to cooperate with law enforcement and report any suspicious activity to ATF. "The firearms industry and NSSF take pride in having a longstanding cooperative relationship with ATF," said NSSF President and CEO Steve Sanetti. "Retailers have long been considered a vital source of information for law enforcement in combating illegal firearm trafficking."


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Should be an interesting story to follow. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Man I hope Perry gets elected!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So as I see it, I can go and buy two and then one more for the next four days and then two and one for four days. That's six every five days. Now we all know the bad guys are to dumb to figure that out on their own.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately all buyers will be put on a "list". I am sure that will have all the legal citizens under a microscope.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So as I see it, I can go and buy two and then one more for the next four days and then two and one for four days. That's six every five days. Now we all know the bad guys are to dumb to figure that out on their own.


 Actually it would be one as they say 2 or more-- But the point you made is quite clear -- you can just about waltz in every day of the week and buy a rifle, can you imagine the paper trail that would never be followed up on!! Thats a lot of rifles you can buy in 1 year!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats right Rick now imagine you have 10 or more people doing it for you. However the law mkes the US look ignorant, the cartels are multi billion dollar enterprises. There are guys buying guns illegally, but the majority that go to the cartels are purchased through illegal arms dealers and shipped to them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

But having someone else buy a gun for you is illegal


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So is buying one for the express purpose of commiting a crime. Whether it be a robbery or smuggling it across the border a crime is a crime.
I won't even mention that the VAST majority of the buyers are not us citizens, they may have papers and a drivers license that says they are but they commited that crime before buying a gun. Yet we handcuff the enforcement officers that try to stop the flow of people across the border.


----------

